# Dog Survived Euthanasia!



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Botched euthanasia leaves dog owner in quandary - Health - Pet health - msnbc.com

I can't imagine bringing my "dead" dogs body home from the vet and then come back later only to realize the body isn't where I left it and that my dog was standing there staring at me. 

Sad situation that the man is left with now that the dog didn't die though.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I would take this as a sign that it wasn't the dog's time.

First, I hope the vet returned his money. 

Second, I really hope they wouldn't charge him if he decided to go through it again.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Owner wants to find the dog a home, because he can't afford to pay for medical(the reason for euth in the first place)...how sad. 
You'd think the vet would do a favor to this miracle dog and help his issues if he can be given a quality life.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think this was on my local news along with the Chile miners.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh how sad, it would be hard to do it again. I would be afraid of it being botched again. Geeze seems the vet did not check for a heart beat or maybe could not find it?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Hopefully with the word out about the story someone will step up for the dog. 

I always thought the story of Grace was truly amazing... and now there is another.

Stray Dog Survives Euthanasia Chamber - WTOC, Savannah, Georgia, news, weather and sports |


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How awful. 

I always get mine incinerated. 

The idea of them waking up and then being thrown alive in the cooker -- horrifying. 

My vet always waits with the stethascope and then gives us time alone with them. But, it sounds like this guy did not realize she was alive until the next day. 

Poor thing.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's crazy. The thing I found disturbing was, "He now shudders at the thought of almost burying his beloved pet alive."

At least now the man will likely be able to find the dog a home with all the publicity.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

This angers me, actually. If the dosage wasn't strong enough or watered down, that's the Vet's error, meaning incompetency. The Vet should reimburse him, or actually complete the procedure with no additional cost. This guy almost buried his dog alive! That would have been a horribly traumatic event for him. The whole thing is sick and the Vet erred completely. That poor guy and that poor dog...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The dog had two injections, were the meds were old or what?? The vet is refunding the cost of Euth to the owner.
Not sure if MI has resources to check vets records for errors unless it is really serious. 
I had a bad vet experience and should have reported him, though funds for this(policing vets) is not available.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, to be honest if he'd buried her while she was so heavily under, the weight of the dirt/dirt surrounding her face would have made breathing impossible and she would have died I'd think, so he wouldn't have known even if he did bury her... The thought of this has always horrified me.. What a sad thing, he obviously loves her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats horrible!!!! did the vet not check? i mean really?!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

It is one of the most disturbing things one can imagine.....the entire story bothers me to my core...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> Owner wants to find the dog a home, because he can't afford to pay for medical(the reason for euth in the first place)...how sad.
> You'd think the vet would do a favor to this miracle dog and help his issues if he can be given a quality life.


There's more to this story. A 2 year dog that's so healthy it survived this euthansia has medical bills? For what.....

Cheaper to kill an otherwise healthy pup rather than pay for a vet bill? America..........I love it!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I've heard stories like this before. When I had to send Doerak, I stayed with him for about 20 minutes afterwards to help him cross peacefully. I watched carefully for signs, but the vet said the heart stopped. 

But even if the heart stops, I wonder how long they are still aware of what was going on, or how long the spirit stays in the vicinity.

The place I went has a really nice euthanasia room with a leather sofa, soft lights, chairs for family and a lot of tissue. I think I put away at least one whole box.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> There's more to this story. A 2 year dog that's so healthy it survived this euthansia has medical bills? For what.....
> 
> Cheaper to kill an otherwise healthy pup rather than pay for a vet bill? America..........I love it!


The dog in the story is 11 and has a spinal problem, making walking difficult. Not sure if there is anything to be done for her at her age.


----------



## Gaskoli (2 mo ago)

BlackPuppy said:


> I've heard stories like this before. When I had to send Doerak, I stayed with him for about 20 minutes afterwards to help him cross peacefully. I watched carefully for signs, but the vet said the heart stopped.
> 
> But even if the heart stops, I wonder how long they are still aware of what was going on, or how long the spirit stays in the vicinity.
> 
> The place I went has a really nice euthanasia room with a leather sofa, soft lights, chairs for family and a lot of tissue. I think I put away at least one whole box.


It's a tough story, I didn't dare to do it in my time, and I don't regret it.


----------

